# Drive way machines



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

some pics


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

........................


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Cool pics! Was this a Christmas present? Also who got the Sony boom box???


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

plow was christmas gift, cd-player for my mom


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

now you just need to fab up a nice back blade.


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

a back blade would be sweet, but i dont have a welder :/ would be failry simple to make and just bolt on to the back plate. 

Im thinking of buying a new mold board from sears and cutting it, and bolting on like 6-10 inches extra on each side of the blade because as it is now, it barley clears the tires which gets kind of annoying.

some may say its crazy, but i think traction on flat pavement is better with out chains, unless it is ice underneath the snow.. chains just spin and make marks ;/


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I thought the ballast was supposed to be behind the rear wheels?


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

vis said:


> Im thinking of buying a new mold board from sears and cutting it, and bolting on like 6-10 inches extra on each side of the blade because as it is now, it barley clears the tires which gets kind of annoying.
> /


 I would just bolt a couple pieces of anything on the blade you have. Before I sold my 60" ATV plow, I toyed with the idea of adding 6 or 12 inch wings cut from one of those heavy plastic juice drums, you know the kind I mean, they're usually blue, about 50 gallons, people use them for dock floats? Those things are pretty tough, plus easy to cut with a sawzall.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Get omse rear weights that bolt to the trailer hitch. They work well, especially with wheel weights.


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

i have better traction with out chains...dont know how but the turf treads clean them selves very nicely and push all the slush and snow out from under them giving good traction. Total weight on there is 60 in wheel weights, 140 in sand, 180 with me, and probably extra 100+ on the front with the plow hanging off of it. chains spin just as much as the tire with no chains, and only leaves marks on the driveway, and also cause it to be a pretty bumpy ride. they only time they would be needed would be a gravel drive, grass, or on and inclne.

Keep in mind i have a flat drive way, and just the inital take off spins slightly but once it starts to push, there is no stopping to spin out even with a 9 inch snow fall. 

for this little machine i think its pretty good lol

also, if too much ballast hangs off the back behind the wheels, you will lose traction on the front, making the steering very difficult, not to mention a wheely machine :redbounce


----------



## MSB1766 (Jan 9, 2003)

Here is a link to the craftsman sleeve hitch and back blade:http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/prod...s&vertical=LAWN&pid=07124536000&bidsite=CRAFT
http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/prod...WN&fromAuto=YES&bidsite=CRAFT&pid=07124239000

You need the sleeve hitch and you can hookup alot of attachments.
http://www.sears.com/sr/search/feat...ertical=LAWN&subcat=-1074045331&bidsite=CRAFT
http://www.sears.com/sr/search/feat...ertical=LAWN&subcat=-1073961165&bidsite=CRAFT
I have a sleeve hitch and a back blade it works great I got mine form Home Depot here is the one I have it has removable side wings:http://www.brinly.com/products/landscaping_tools/boxscraper.htm
Craftsman also has a weight keg you can buy also I have one on my tractor it came with the snowblower attachment. I am sure if you want one they can order it for you you need the weight tray and brackets also. if you have any trouble let me know and I can look up the part numbers so you can order it yourself.


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

i would love a back blade and the sleeve hitch, but its a DYT3000, a lawn tractor, not garden :crying:


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

any1 else have pics of their tractors?

bored with now snow, just sits in the garage idle.


I was thinking of going to autozone and buy some cheap fog lights and mount them to the front somewhere so i can see better, the stock lights really arent that bright, but i dont know whats involved in wiring them.....do they just have a ground and hook directly to the battery, and then to a switch?
:bluebounc 

first time using the chains the attachment clutch cable came loose and the spring got caught in the chains and tore it all apart, so i got to fix that also :angry: no more chains please.


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

Here is mine without the chains or weights...


----------



## MSB1766 (Jan 9, 2003)

*Some Pictures of my tractors*

Click on the link below to go to the album:
http://community.webshots.com/album/542633000BhZJoA

First 5 pictures is my Craftsman 5000 Series tractor. 25HP 48" snowblower

Last 5 pictures is my 1969 Wheel Horse GT14. 14hp 38" snowblower with back blade.


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

that craftsman is quite a big unit lol, how much does that blower weigh?


how do you like the chains, probably an asset with a blower due to lower speeds when operating, i dont like them for plowing


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

vis said:


> any1 else have pics of their tractors?


Sure do. This is my Kubota plowing my own driveway that I have to do after I get home from managing snow at the college for numerous hours. You can see the tractor in this thread post #13

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=21644


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

wow gord thats awesome lol  sooo much snow :waving:


----------

